# sears craftsman chain saw 358.350842



## blackspawn41 (Nov 2, 2009)

need to know where and how to get an ignation coil for a sears craftsman chain saw 358.350842. can any one help?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Based on the model number you posted. Your saw has points and condenser. It's an older Poulan S25DA chainsaw. The part number for the coil is 39022 and may no longer be available. You could check Poulan / Weedeater dealers for one and maybe get lucky. 

Are you sure the coil is bad and that the problem is not the points?


----------



## blackspawn41 (Nov 2, 2009)

thats what the chain saw repair man had told me. said that the part was no longer avaliable . thanks for the info ill try and find the coil # you gave, cant hurt anything. thanks again


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a coil here that is nos part only problem is surface rust on the core and the spark plug connector is missing but youcan have this coil for $ 6.00 plus shipping its a 39022 and if i can locate the other two i have in a bag those are intact ones ones already sold but will have a extra one once i find what i did with the package


----------



## ED-NY (Feb 25, 2010)

Lawnmowertech

If you still have that coil...I would like to purchase it for my Craftsman 358.350842


thanks
Ed

PM sent


----------



## buckhunter (May 7, 2010)

I need a muffler for my 358.350842 can anyone help me


----------



## buckhunter (May 7, 2010)

I need a muffler for my 358.350842 can anyone help me please


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

buckhunter said:


> I need a muffler for my 358.350842 can anyone help me please


11195 you need the complete muffler ?


----------

